# Stanford Mall private time with my config!



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I am so in love with Midnight Silver!!!

Now my mom wants one


----------



## Edward Reading (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice! How crowded was it? I am heading over later this afternoon


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Edward Reading said:


> Nice! How crowded was it? I am heading over later this afternoon


I was the second person in the store when they opened. They said the crowds have died down for sure. You may wait a few minutes.


----------



## Edward Reading (Jun 26, 2017)

Great, thanks for the info Cant wait!


----------

